# IMPORTANT!!! CHELSEA TOWER!!!



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

hi everyone!

chelsea tower has been completed and the mods over at rate our talls need more photos of the tower to add it!!!

close-ups
scenery with skyline
night
view up
entrance
....

whatever you can get

would be great if somebody can stop for 15 minutes and take photos of different angels
as high-res as possible please

if you don't have webspace send them to me via email and i will host them for you

thanks a lot

dennis
dubai-lover


----------



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

Is this tower anything to do with Chelsea Football Club ?


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

no!

i doubt these will be of any use, but ill stick em ere anyway.

Dubais nicest parking structure!









and the front:


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Denis, the pictures I posted last week are all of 2.0 or 3.1 MP format. 

Here are the url-s of the original formats. I don't know if you're a registered member to Imagestation and if you can see them if don't, but anyway:

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid158/pcdd65abaa7f58fbb9a557dd8fda0c76e/f513a5cd.jpg.orig.jpg

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid158/p5adeb58651d40f77185cb947f0f499d0/f513a3f5.jpg.orig.jpg

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid158/p1fef2d74fe841da1ee80b72e83aa0153/f513a0b9.jpg.orig.jpg

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid158/p52930edab0de1954f4df46e5a4741336/f5139cb8.jpg.orig.jpg

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid158/p8830a8f090584ae27a9547d10b1594bc/f5139eca.jpg.orig.jpg


The tower is great at night. The inner part of the roof ornament is iluminated, and there are white bulbs all over the tower concrete sections.

Maybe I get some pictures today.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

thanks altin, but i've already given them all the photos we have posted in the chelsea tower thread

what we need are photos of the tower in the skyline, scenery shots of the completed tower. the angle should be like this eg


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Denis, check the Chelsea Tower thread.


----------



## soennecken (Jan 18, 2005)

I hope you can use it.
Soen


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

When, when, when ... :rant:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

you've taken excellent shots today altin and i have created a thread for chelsea tower in the staff forum about 3 weeks ago and have posted all pics and data on the tower in there. the only thing the corresponding mods were asking for were the kinds of pics you've taken today

i've urged them a little to update it now!


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

Nice photos Dubai-Lover, looks nice now it's finished.


----------

